# confused about YRN, YON, YFRN....



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a bernat pattern (Lace Cable Afghan) that gives the following instructions. "1st row: K3. *K3. K2tog. K4. yrn. P2. (K2. yfwd. Sl1. K1. psso) 3 times. P2. yon. K4. Sl1. K1. psso. K3. Rep from * to last 3 sts. K3."

I googled "vs" on the stitches and got confusing information..
YFWD: This is a YO done between two knit stitches. US term is YO.
YRN: This is a YO done between two purl stitches. 
YON: This is a YO done after a purl and before a knit.

As you can see in the pattern - the "yrn" is not between 2 purl sts, it's between a k and a p. (and this is used in rows 1 and 13 of a 24 row pattern.)

What do I do here? Is this a typo? http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=2614


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

headlemk said:


> I have a bernat pattern (Lace Cable Afghan) that gives the following instructions. "1st row: K3. *K3. K2tog. K4. yrn. P2. (K2. yfwd. Sl1. K1. psso) 3 times. P2. yon. K4. Sl1. K1. psso. K3. Rep from * to last 3 sts. K3."
> 
> I googled "vs" on the stitches and got confusing information..
> YFWD: This is a YO done between two knit stitches. US term is YO.
> ...


Probably not a typo - it's just that different people use the same lingo different ways at times. In all three instances in your pattern the goal is to create a YO. The different abbreviations are simply the pattern writer's way of trying to describe how each is done since the stitches before and after the YO influence to some extent exactly what you need to do. If you already know how to make the YO between the different combinations of knit and purl stitches (k yo k, k yo p, p yo k, and p yo p) then just go with that and you will be fine. If you have any uncertainty about how a particular combination is done, here is a video that demonstrates 3 of the 4 possibilities: 




The only combination not demonstrated in the video is (p, yo, k) which actually requires the least amount of maneuvering of all because you can basically just leave your working yarn in front after making the purl stitch and then work the knit stitch with the yarn in front and a YO will be create between the two stitches. In your pattern where it says P2 YON K4 you can either do a "yarn over needle" by moving the working yarn from the front to the back by going up and over the right-hand needle, or just leave it in front and work the first knit stitch. Both will accomplish the same thing.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks, Tammy, that helps a lot. 

I can't watch youtube here at work but I'll check those out at home later. I think my brain is just not connecting with the printed instructions I was finding. :? I'm a visual person and sometimes written directions totally fly over my head.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, I get it. Sometimes it's just way easier to show rather than tell. Good luck!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the YRN is yarn round needle, as opposed to yarn over needle. sometimes you have to wrap it a bit more for the 1st or 3rd stitch...I agree with the comment that it's just another way to explain the YO.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

For some reason, the Brits (probably because they invented the language) find it necessary to have a different abbreviation for every type of YO there is! lol If you see a spot where a YO should be, and there is some abbreviation with a "Y" in the front of the abbreviation, it is a YO! :lol:


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

hope this is not too late if you go on top of the page where it says abbreviations click on that and it explains the stitch abbreviations they are talking about. hope this helps you.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

memere said:


> hope this is not too late if you go on top of the page where it says abbreviations click on that and it explains the stitch abbreviations they are talking about. hope this helps you.


I got the abbreviation explanations, but the process k-k, k-p, p-p, p-k were not the same in the actual pattern. it gave a yarn over for k-p between k-k and I'm trying to make sense of that.


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

K3. *K3. K2tog. K4. yrn. P2. (K2. yfwd. Sl1. K1. psso) 3 times. P2. yon. K4. Sl1. K1. psso. K3. Rep from * to last 3 sts. K3.

from what i see is knit 3 stitches,* this will be a repeat knit 3, knit 2 together, knit 4, yarn, purl 2(knit 2,yarn in the front,slip 1 stitch, knit 1, pass over the slip stitch over the knit 1 stitch) 3 times. then purl 2, yarn over, knit 4 slip 1, knit 1, pass slip stitch over the knit stitch,knit 3. repeat this pattern to last 3 stitches, knit 3

YRN,YON,AND YFRN =all yarn over and yarn is in the front not the back

i hope this helps you more if there is a specific row that you are struggling with just let me know.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

headlemk said:


> I have a bernat pattern (Lace Cable Afghan) that gives the following instructions. "1st row: K3. *K3. K2tog. K4. yrn. P2. (K2. yfwd. Sl1. K1. psso) 3 times. P2. yon. K4. Sl1. K1. psso. K3. Rep from * to last 3 sts. K3."
> 
> I googled "vs" on the stitches and got confusing information..
> YFWD: This is a YO done between two knit stitches. US term is YO.
> ...


Sorry I know this is off the topic under discussion, but I love the hat in your Avatar. I think you posted the source for the pattern but I haven't been able to find it again. Could you please give it to me in a PM?


----------



## fibistar (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi, 
Im new to knitting and I'm abit confused on this pattern.

*yon, s1, k2tog, psso, yfwd, yrn, p2*

I understand the slip 1 and knit 2 together, pps and purl but dont understand how I do the YON, YFWD and YRN? 

Please help. Thank you


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

fibistar said:


> Hi,
> Im new to knitting and I'm abit confused on this pattern.
> 
> *yon, s1, k2tog, psso, yfwd, yrn, p2*
> ...


Seems to me a big of overkill in the directions. YON would mean to bring your yarn to the front, then slip one stitch (as if to purl?). I assume the yfwd and yrn together is intended for you to create a much bigger hole in your lace pattern...bring the yarn forward between the needles, then around to the right over your right needle and then back to the front between the needles to be ready for the P2. It would have been easier to state it as YO twice.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

fibistar said:


> Hi,
> Im new to knitting and I'm abit confused on this pattern.
> 
> *yon, s1, k2tog, psso, yfwd, yrn, p2*
> ...


Seems to me a big of overkill in the directions. YON would mean to bring your yarn to the front, then slip one stitch (as if to purl?). I assume the yfwd and yrn together is intended for you to create a much bigger hole in your lace pattern...bring the yarn forward between the needles, then around to the right over your right needle and then back to the front between the needles to be ready for the P2 since a single YO or YFW would not give you a lacy hole, it would only put your yarn in the proper position for a purl stitch.

It would have been easier to state it as YO twice.


----------



## fibistar (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you..For the fast reply. I'll give it ago and see how it goes


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

fibistar said:


> Hi,
> Im new to knitting and I'm abit confused on this pattern.
> 
> *yon, s1, k2tog, psso, yfwd, yrn, p2*
> ...


Both the yon and the combination of the two instructions yfwd followed by yrn are telling you how to make one additional stitch, which in an American pattern would be written as yo in both locations.

For the first one, yon (yarn over needle), it's like this: The last stitch you worked prior to the yon was a purl stitch, so your working yarn is already in the front in purl position. Given that this is the case, yon is instructing you to move the working yarn to the back by taking it up and over the right-hand needle. This makes one stitch (a yarnover) and puts your working yarn in the back where it needs to be for the next group of instructions.

Now for the rest: The next three instructions have you working a double decrease, which you have stated you already know how to do. Upon completing the decrease your working yarn is in the back. The yfwd (yarn forward) tells you to bring the yarn forward into purl position by bringing it between the needles (as you normally would when going from a knit to a purl stitch). This does not make a stitch, it merely repositions the working yarn. Then the yrn (yarn round needle) makes one new stitch by taking the working yarn from the front up over the right hand needle to the back and then forward again between the needles so that you have wrapped all the way around the right hand needle once and your working yarn is once again in front in purl position and ready to work the next stitch in your pattern, which is a purl.

The entire line of instructions would be written like this if it were an American pattern:

*yo, s1, k2tog, psso, yo, p2*

or like this:

*yo, sk2p, yo, p2*


----------



## fibistar (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you very much..does this also mean I would create stitches? 
Ive just tried to do this pattern and have had to unravel it as I ended up with over 100 stitches when I should only have 90 :S 

Still very much a novice


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

fibistar said:


> Thank you very much..does this also mean I would create stitches?
> Ive just tried to do this pattern and have had to unravel it as I ended up with over 100 stitches when I should only have 90 :S
> 
> Still very much a novice


Most YOs or YRN, etc. are paired somewhere with K2TOG OR SSK ... you may have missed a few.

Put in a lifeline on a row you know is correct. Put in stitch markers everywhere the pattern begins a repeat. This will help you keep your stitch count straight.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

fibistar said:


> Thank you very much..does this also mean I would create stitches?
> Ive just tried to do this pattern and have had to unravel it as I ended up with over 100 stitches when I should only have 90 :S
> 
> Still very much a novice


Yes, you are making new stitches, but for every one of the new stitches you have a corresponding decrease, so your stitch count should remain the same. You should be making one stitch on either side of a double decrease. The line of instructions breaks down like this:

yon ----- increase one stitch
s1, k2tog, psso ----- decrease two stitches
yfwd, yrn ----- increase one stitch (this is NOT a double increase)
p2 ----- neither an increase not a decrease


----------



## fibistar (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you so much...I was making too many stitches..this has helped loads! 

Hope I get successful pictures soon


----------

